# fan stops working when not charging



## sipsukas (Jul 2, 2011)

I recently bought Dell Inspiron 1470 and every time I unplug it, the fan stops. When I plug it again it starts again. Is there any way I can make it work while not charging, because it gets VERY hot?!

Thanks!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Contact Dell and utilize the warranty you paid for.


----------

